# Swift Aftercare



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The washroom basin in our van recently developed hairline cracks,which, due to the basin being part of a whole wall looked like being an expensive repair. A warranty claim was submitted by my dealer but was turned down by Swift, their thinking was that something had been dropped into the basin. This was not the case and I posted an enquiry on the forum to see if the problem was a known fault. The posting proved negative, however, it was picked up by Kath, Swifts representative on the forum who sent me a message saying that they were going to look at my claim again. A couple of days ago, without any input from me, I received a call to say that Swift had now accepted the claim, parts were on the way, and they would be covering all costs.

We read a lot of negatives regarding motorhome manufacturers lack of aftercare but I feel that Swifts very presence on the forum points to a genuine concern for its customers. I am bound to be a bit biased now of course but what a good response.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ob1 said:


> The washroom basin in our van recently developed hairline cracks,which, due to the basin being part of a whole wall looked like being an expensive repair. A warranty claim was submitted by my dealer but was turned down by Swift, their thinking was that something had been dropped into the basin. This was not the case and I posted an enquiry on the forum to see if the problem was a known fault. The posting proved negative, however, it was picked up by Kath, Swifts representative on the forum who sent me a message saying that they were going to look at my claim again. A couple of days ago, without any input from me, I received a call to say that Swift had now accepted the claim, parts were on the way, and they would be covering all costs.
> 
> We read a lot of negatives regarding motorhome manufacturers lack of aftercare but I feel that Swifts very presents on the forum points to a genuine concern for its customers. I am bound to be a bit biased now of course but what a good response.


Quite agree, buy a Swift and you get looked after, but the I am well and truly biased!! :roll:

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Cynical old me!!!!

Is this treatment just for forum posters or does it include the other 99% of Swift owners?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think so as my tow bar for my new sundance still hasn't turned up at the dealers from Swift and nobody has contacted me yet to find out the problem....  

Still collecting it Friday though just hacked off that after 3 weeks Swift cannot deliver parts but then that's the dealers story.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Each case should be judged individualy, and this one is positive so I believe give credit where credit is due,and it seems to be due now
Bri


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

EJB said:


> Cynical old me!!!!
> 
> Is this treatment just for forum posters or does it include the other 99% of Swift owners?


Hi EJB,

Cannot say as regards other dealers, but Swift deal responsibly with any problems we come up with.

Needless to say at the end of the day if they did not, they would get the sharp edge of my tongue as it is MY customers they are dealing with.

If you want it from the sharp end ask our Service manager.

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Is this treatment just for forum posters or does it include the other 99% of Swift owners?


Not cynical Ted-just (IMO) suspicious- and a reasonable point to make. which I've made before.

On a certain other Forum, where Swift don't Post, there's been a lot of criticism of the company.

Back in the bunker now! :wink:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought into Swift because I believe their aftercare is currently extremely good.
My comments were trying to take advantage of the situation and not meant to be negative.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> I don't think so as my tow bar for my new sundance still hasn't turned up at the dealers from Swift and nobody has contacted me yet to find out the problem....
> 
> Still collecting it Friday though just hacked off that after 3 weeks Swift cannot deliver parts but then that's the dealers story.


Hi Pete,
Can you send me a PM with your details and who who your dealer is so we can investigate and find out what has happened, 
Thanks
Andy - Swift


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I started the thread due to the fact that the action took place due to Swifts presence on the forum. I think it an enlightened outlook that they monitor the feedback regarding their company and are prepared to step in and act on it if necessary. Oh that other of the 'big boys' would do the same.

Ron


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ob1 said:


> I started the thread due to the fact that the action took place due to Swifts presence on the forum. I think it an enlightened outlook that they monitor the feedback regarding their company and are prepared to step in and act on it if necessary. Oh that other of the 'big boys' would do the same.
> Ron


Regretably the 'big boys' no matter what industry still sit in their ivory towers and stll have not realised SERVICE and care and attention is what counts today.

These days its listen to 'recordings will be made for training purposes, press this button, press that button and all our agents arer busy and you are in a queue'

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ob1 said:


> I started the thread due to the fact that the action took place due to Swifts presence on the forum. I think it an enlightened outlook that they monitor the feedback regarding their company and are prepared to step in and act on it if necessary.


Indeed, this is very good (and a very good reason for joining and subscribing to MHF :wink

However, I do wonder what happened between your claim being turned down by Swift, and then being accepted by Swift, all costs covered? Was it purely that you posted on here, and they responded _because_ you posted here? Or is this a rare case that something went wrong with your original claim - through the dealer, I presume. Did the dealer not represent your case properly? Did they even bother reporting it to Swift? Did they forget to report it, and when you asked, covered up the fact by telling you the claim had been turned down?

We here many cases of Swift responding after an adverse post on here, and all credit to them. What we don't hear is why the poster felt it necessary to do that, and why the service from the dealer and / or Swift was unacceptable in the first place?

Just wondering ... :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We here many cases of Swift responding after an adverse post on here, and all credit to them. What we don't hear is why the poster felt it necessary to do that, and why the service from the dealer and / or Swift was unacceptable in the first place?
> 
> Just wondering ... Wink


Good points Gerald- thought of saying the same thing(honest :lol: ) but then re-considered in case it was thought I was anti-Swift (I'm not-equally honest!)

I'm unconvinced that those who have Swift complaints and not on MHF, are dealt with as speedily and efficiently as those who are.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm a self-confessed and fully paid-up member of the Swift supporters club, and have been since long before this forum existed. Three Swift-group caravans (an Abbey and two Eccles) were much enjoyed and gave virtually no trouble - so need at all to sample the after sales service.

My first direct contact with Swift was after we'd bought our second-hand Bessacarr a couple of years ago. They'd tracked me down for a recall to beef-up the seat belt mounting points in the dinette, and I was impressed that they'd perservered with this on an eight-year-old vehicle, and equally impressed with the way the work was handled (by Al-Ko in the Midlands). The only spares I've needed have been a couple of running-light lenses for the top of the Luton and a replacement hinge for the habitation door. Both came promptly (and at amazingly low cost) via Marquis in Reading (I think).

Since then I've asked Kath and her colleagues for help on a couple of occasions and they've gone out of their way to keep me happy by sending an instruction book, original sales brochure and some info I wanted on the best type of varnish to touch up one of the doors in the kitchen.

I just feel totally reassured that despite our Bessie being long past her first flush of newness, the people at Swift really do carry on caring for their product - and for me as an owner. I honestly can't think of anything else I've ever bought which has such a degree of back-up behind it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikemoss said:


> I just feel totally reassured that despite our Bessie being long past her first flush of newness, the people at Swift really do carry on caring for their product - and for me as an owner. I honestly can't think of anything else I've ever bought which has such a degree of back-up behind it.


That's nice to hear, Mike.

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to reinforce how me, a potential customer feels about the actions Swift have taken on here over the last years or so. 

We are now going to go ahead with the purchase of a new Bessacarr which we will hopefully get mid March. 

A big deciding factor in choosing a Swift group product was there customer care. Along with what are now very actractively priced high specification motorhomes compared to our current imported Hymer or other imported vehicles. 


Please keep up the good work Swift 


Richard... 

PS> at least buying a UK van will help our country a bit in to the bargain


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We, too, are firm believers in the Swift product. We had an Abbey Impression caravan - 03 (sorry for using that word in here). We then progressed to a Carioca 705 in 07, then we bought our current motorhome the Kon Tiki in 08.The build and quality of both Swifts was both excellent and reliable. We have never had to resort to contacting Swift (or the dealer - Cranhams - for that matter) for anything, but it's reassuring that their presence on here, and subsequent actions to get things sorted, is there if needed.

Steve and Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ob1 said:


> The washroom basin in our van recently developed hairline cracks,which, due to the basin being part of a whole wall looked like being an expensive repair. A warranty claim was submitted by my dealer but was turned down by Swift, their thinking was that something had been dropped into the basin. This was not the case and I posted an enquiry on the forum to see if the problem was a known fault. The posting proved negative, however, it was picked up by Kath, Swifts representative on the forum who sent me a message saying that they were going to look at my claim again. A couple of days ago, without any input from me, I received a call to say that Swift had now accepted the claim, parts were on the way, and they would be covering all costs.
> 
> We read a lot of negatives regarding motorhome manufacturers lack of aftercare but I feel that Swifts very presence on the forum points to a genuine concern for its customers. I am bound to be a bit biased now of course but what a good response.


 Hi we had a similiar problem with hair line cracks around the plug in our sink, Swift were brilliant and sent a new sink to a local caravan service company (we didn't have to travel miles and miles to Brownhills) and no I don't think this is just because we post on MHF but because Swift really are trying to give customer satisfaction.

It may or may not be a similiar situation to when my best friend had a Swift and was really annoyed that a part hadn't been send out to a certain company who's name begins with 'B'..........my friend kept phoning up the dealer who continually blamed Swft, it was only later that my friend found out (after contacting Swift) that the said part had actually been sat on the dealers shelf for several weeks :roll: so basically it was the dealer in the wrong and not Swift.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> so basically it was the dealer in the wrong and not Swift.


I do wonder how many of the "Problems with Swift" posts we get on here are actually the result of bad performance by the dealer (who is, after all, our first point of contact after the sale).

But then ... if the thing was right in the first place, would Swift owners need to complain on here?

Gerald


----------



## nozzel (May 10, 2007)

I wonder if we have a leak, as some Swifts do?
Nozzel


----------

